# BENTLEY BROOK vs. VACATION VILLAGE



## Corky (Oct 25, 2007)

My son and his wife (early 20's) have the opportunity to vacation in the Berkshires this November.  They can't decide between two Gold Crown resorts, Bentley Brook or Vacation Village in the Berkshires. The resorts are located very close to each other and seem to have similar amenities.  Is one more preferable than the other and why?

Any input to help them decide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Art4th (Oct 25, 2007)

They are right across the street from one another and used to be owned by the same people (I don't know if they still are). The guy that owns Jiminy Peak built them. They're both nice. I've stayed at BB several times and it's great if you're skiing because you walk right out of the resort onto the slopes. I have a friend who's stayed at both and he liked the units at VV better. Since they won't be skiing, I think your son and his wife will be fine with either one. Have them choose the one that's cheaper .


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 25, 2007)

we stayed at BB and visited VV. We would pick BB again but both are nice and you'll enjoy either one.


----------



## Corky (Oct 25, 2007)

It sounds as if both are winners, and my son can't go wrong with either choice.  I guess the least expensive will win out.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## BILL_B (Oct 26, 2007)

We just got back from VV a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it. See my review posted at TS4M's http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/resortreviews.php?do=review&review=138.

If your son chooses VV please note my comments about room locations. Have him call a couple of days in advance to be sure they get an upper floor facing out.

Bill


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you, Bill.

I read your review, and understood the part about odd and even, but didn't quite get  "The lower numbers are on the bottom and the highest at top"  Could you explain please?


----------



## JUDIE25 (Oct 27, 2007)

Another consideration is if they are looking for an on-site restaurant, because Bentley Brook is at Jiminy Peak, there is a restaurant (probably only one in November/2-3 during the winter and summer) and a deli/store within walking distance.

Even though VV is across the street, it is on a very high hill and the walk across the street would be at least 1/2 mile down the hill and another 1/2 mile back up when you are done.  

The lights on the hill at Jiminy Peak probably won't be on in November either, which reduces the "view" from VV at night.  

These resorts are not close to services/night life (although a bar at Jiminy might be open).  There will not be much to do in November other than hiking.  Art galleries in Williamstown 7 miles away, N. Adams 15 miles, Pittsfield 12 miles.  (all are approximate distances)


----------



## Corky (Oct 27, 2007)

So, do you think these two resorts might prove too dull for a young couple?  Is there another livelier timeshare in the area?


----------



## hvsteve1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Bentley brook is Equivest (Wyndham) and VV is Berkley. If a young couple is into food, art and antiques, there are many daytrips through the Berkshires. If they are looking for excitement, they'll have to make their own.:whoopie:


----------



## wackymother (Oct 27, 2007)

The Berkshires are a bit of a snooze anytime of the year.


----------



## nerodog (Oct 28, 2007)

*berkshires*

We liked Bentley Brook and were there for one Xmas holiday.. if you go when there is snow or snow making there is alot to do in the area... good shopping in Lee, MA with lots of outlets, nice dinner and browsing in Stockbridge with the Red Lion Inn... fun to tour around the little towns and  of course skiing....BB has a  small movie theater and offer free movies and popcorn to the guests..there is a pool  that goes in and outside and some workout equip.If you  like museums, Williamstown is a nice drive to the Clark Art institute  and closer is the Norman Rockwell museum...both resorts are nice.. we looked at the other one but never stayed there.


----------



## Corky (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks to everyone.  My son has settled on Bentley Brook because of the proximity to Jiminy Peak's restaurant and deli.  Less travel.

I appreciate all the trip tips.  Not sure Jim and his wife are into museums and antiques but I know they love the mountains and hiking.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Oct 30, 2007)

The one art gallery I can highly recommend for a young couple is MassMOCA in North Adams.   This is a truly funky museum with unique contemporary pieces, performance art and video.  There are also Jazz and Rock music performances there. (For example Yo La Tengo will perform November 10)

Web site: www.massmoca.org

North Adams also has great contemporary restaurants.  And on the way -- remind them to climb Mt. Greylock.


----------



## AKE (Oct 30, 2007)

There is lots to do in the vicinity like shopping.... going to a ski resort in the off season is not that exciting for any age unless you want to just veg around.


----------



## Pup (Nov 10, 2007)

We hae two units reserved units 101A and 103A. Any idea of the location and view?


----------

